# PACNWRS expo, Hillsboro Oregon April 23-24



## Rick McJimsey

Not sure why I don't see this posted here, as it's the only real expo in the PNW.

Lots of invert dealers, been attending this show for 15 years now. Lately I've been seeing more invert tables (mostly tarantulas) popping up each show.

Come by and say hi!









						Home - PACNWRS
					






					pacnwrs.com

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## viper69

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jrh3

I got family real close to there. Too bad I am so far away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrimDad

I went last year for my first expo and left with many new Ts and will definitely be going to this year's in a few days. Absolutely can't wait lol=]


----------



## Rick McJimsey

I'll be vending with a few cool and uncommon Buthid scorpions 

Just a few more days!


----------

